# Bildupload probleme



## vodn7v (24. Okt 2007)

hallo,
ich versuche einen bildupload zu realisieren. bis jetzt sieht es so aus :

JSP:

```
<form action="AddImage" method="post" enctype="multipart/form-data">
     <table cellspacing="0" border="0" bgcolor="#f1f3f6" cellpadding="2" width="80%" align="center">
       <tr><td width="50%" align="center">&</td></tr>
       <tr><td width="50%" align="center">File Upload</td></tr>
        <td align="center" valign="top">
         <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
            <tr><td><input type="file" size="30" name="remoteFile" /></td></tr>
         </table>
        </td>
      <tr><td align="center">&</td></tr>
       <tr>
        <td align="center">
         <input type="submit" value="Upload" />
        </td>
       </tr>

     </table>
   </form>
```

Servlet:

```
package controller;

import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.PrintWriter;
import javax.servlet.*;
import javax.servlet.http.*;

import model.ImageRequest;

import org.apache.commons.fileupload.FileUpload;


public class AddImage extends HttpServlet {

    public AddImage() {
        super();
    }

    public void destroy() {
        super.destroy();
    }

    public void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
            throws ServletException, IOException {
        doPost(request, response);
    }

    public void doPost(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
            throws ServletException, IOException {
    	
    	
    	
        if (FileUpload.isMultipartContent(request)) {
            ImageRequest bean = new ImageRequest();
            bean.setRequest(request);
            request.setAttribute("bean", bean);
        }
        RequestDispatcher dispatcher =
            request.getRequestDispatcher(response.encodeURL("AddAuction.jsp"));
        dispatcher.forward(request, response);
    }

    public void init(ServletConfig config) throws ServletException {
        super.init(config);
    }
}
```
und genau beim servlet bekomme ich auch schon den fehler.

::

root cause

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/commons/fileupload/FileUpload
	controller.AddImage.doPost(AddImage.java:33)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:710)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)


AddImage.java:33 ist das servlet und zeile33 ist diese hier :
	
	
	
	





```
if (FileUpload.isMultipartContent(request)) {
```

heisst das jetzt das die parameter falsch ankommen ? ich weiss nicht wie ich weiter vorgehen soll.


hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

vielen dank.[/code]


----------



## maki (24. Okt 2007)

http://commons.apache.org/fileupload/faq.html#class-not-found


----------



## vodn7v (24. Okt 2007)

hmm.. könnt ihr mir nochmal helfen ?
die io.jar war tatsäclich nicht eingebunden. das hab ich nun getan. funktioniert aber trotzdem noch nicht.

fehler ist der gleiche =/


EDIT: habs raus.. hab die jars zwar im projektordner eingebunden.. jedoch nicht unter dem vorrausgesetzten ("WebContent/WEB-INF/lib").

wenn die da drin sind funzt es.


thx


----------

